# Babyhawk Oh Snap or Beco?



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I was wondering if you guys have any thoughts on this...I want to buy a used SSC and am interested in the Beco Butterfly or Babyhawk Oh Snap. I am 5'9 and a curvy size 16/18, my husband is 6'5 with a lean build. Would one carrier work better than the other for any reason? Thanks in advance!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

in my opinion, the beco butterfly really fits petite to average size wearers best. i'm a little bit shorter then you but about the same clothing size and i could not get it comfortable at all in a front carry. the back carry was a little better but not great. the oh snap on the other hand fits me wonderfully. with all of the adjustments it has, it should fit you husband well too.

hope that helps!


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

I adore my Beco for back carrying (I'm a size 12 was a 16 when i first got it). my mother who is 18/20 said it felt pretty good but she prefers the wrap carriers for carrying my DD.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

DH loves the beco (he is 6'2 and slim). I find it a bit diggy under the arms where the buckles are, but plenty comfy. I prefer to wrap, though.


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently got my beco and LOVE it. I now see why everyone raves about them. I've been able to do some longer walks while wearing with DS now that the sun has been shining. It's very comfortable. One of the perks I like about the beco, is that it has a layer between you and baby, which makes me feel more secure, especially when putting him on my back.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I just got a beco and I LOVE it - its my fave by far right now! That said, I'm tiny - 5'5" and 115lbs or something like that and I wear a size 1. So...the carriers that work for other people - like the Ergo - just don't fit me. If you can I would go somewhere to try the carriers on, or see if you can find some mama's in your area that have one and will let you try it out for an afternoon.


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Is there a pattern you like best in either of them? They'll both fit you, so I'd probably select based on features (insert vs. no insert, headrest vs. sleeping hood) and color.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd go for the BabyHawk Oh Snap as well -- I agree that Becos tend to fit smaller to medium sized mamas better, and if you have broad shoulders, I don't think it's going to be the best fit for you. I get a lot of broader/taller/bigger-chested mamas who find the Beco too constricting through the shoulders, although the newer designs are definitely better than the older ones in this regard. If you do decide to try a Beco, go for one of the 2010 designs.

Quite honestly, your dh may have problems with just about any soft structured carrier -- I think the BabyHawk is a better bet for him in terms of potential fit, but it's not guaranteed. You'll just have to try it and see -- a lot of really big guys have better luck with non-structured two-shouldered carriers such as mei tais.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

I have a BabyHawk Oh Snap and I love it.

I was undecided between the same carriers as you are but the deciding factor for me was that I don't like how the the Beco has that piece in between mom and baby. I nurse all the time in my carriers and I didn't think that would be comfortable.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I like them both a lot. They are both fantastic, well made carriers. I also agree with the thoughts about the fit of the Beco on various body types.

The Oh Snap crosses in the back, and I like that fit a lot.

I would second the suggestion to consider a Mei Tai too. They fit a variety of body types easily.


----------

